# Erik's 7.80



## CharlieCooper (Jul 21, 2010)

We just had to re-enact the WR pic... Pretty good likeness, right?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 21, 2010)

This is awesome.
However, there's no cube on the display.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2010)

He just switched the 0 and the 8


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 21, 2010)

First person to do 2 sub-8s. AWESOME


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> He just switched the 0 and the 8



The cheater!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > He just switched the 0 and the 8
> ...



He probably got easy crosses, therefore is a cheater.


----------



## Weston (Jul 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Inorite. Given the number of possible scrambles, the likelihood that he had that specific scramble is sooo small.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



No, he got scrambles with the crosses already solved. 

From *DENE*.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> We just had to re-enact the WR pic... Pretty good likeness, right?



How can we be sure this is not another clever photoshop of Woner's time? I mean, clearly this is what happened for the 7.08 photo 
Congrats on the awesome time, Erik!

Chris


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 21, 2010)

was it recorded? and was it nonlucky?


----------



## Brunito (Jul 21, 2010)

i think it was pll skip if im right and noone recorded it


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> was it recorded? and was it nonlucky?



As far as I know, noone recorded it. The LL was: r U R' U R U2 r'. In other words: PLL skip with no AUF.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 21, 2010)

lucky, cheat, or whatever... 
hmmm.. i dont care.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 21, 2010)

This is just the original pic back from July '08, before it was photoshopped to say 7.08! I've waited 2 years for this and finally, the truth is revealed!

P.S. I am the original person to bring back the Rubik's in modern generation!


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> This is just the original pic back from July '08, before it was photoshopped to say 7.08! I've waited 2 years for this and finally, the truth is revealed!
> 
> P.S. I am the original person to bring back the Rubik's in modern generation!



urdoinitrong



guimond said:


> Be revered television because we forgot the old to tell my story.
> 
> The return of the cube by the return of championship
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> From *DENE*.



Which one?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> He just switched the 0 and the 8



That is what he wants us to believe! That fact is that he copied his own WR. I have found the original photo:


----------



## .. (Jul 21, 2010)

tv spot: http://tn.nova.cz/zpravy/domaci/mistrovstvi-sveta-ve-skladani-rubikovy-kostky.html


----------



## Owen (Jul 21, 2010)

Same pic...


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

It's clearly not the same pic, the blue pen is tilted exactly 3 degress to the right of the original. And Erik's fingernails are shorter in the original.


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't get these people. How in they world could they possibly think this is a fake?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm...it is a fake...it was photoshopped by the maker of this thread.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 21, 2010)

*off-topic:*


Spoiler






Grzegorz said:


> I don't get these people. How in they world could they possibly think this is a fake?



about your avatar:
if you are wanted, then why is your face censored?!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Look at the left of the 8.
It's all contorted - obviously, this has been shopped.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmm that's an interesting question. I've wondered about that too...

edit(adding on to Stachu): yeah, and the fake one is distorted, has blurred spots, and has worse quality.


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 21, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Umm...it is a fake...it was photoshopped by the maker of this thread.


i know. i thought my sarcasm was clear enough, i need to try harder.:fp



ariasamie said:


> *off-topic:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yes it contradicts. hadn't thought about that when i was making the picture. but it looks nice anyway.


----------



## antros (Jul 22, 2010)

Erik, no offence, you be a great cuber, but this is funny gif 




created by Pokrywek


----------



## Joemamma556 (Jul 22, 2010)

For the people who think its photoshoped...Have you ever thought of looking the the second round results for for the Czech open 2010?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=CzechOpen2010


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 22, 2010)

We know it's real, we're just having fun.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2010)

It's definitely real. I asked Erik to give the same pose as the original


----------

